# Pinnacle



## Smitty06960 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey im new here and i was looking into a cycle from pinnacle test e only. I was sent by rowdybrad. Anyone want to help me with prices


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2012)

Best to start with an intro thread Bro so we know a bit about you.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 1, 2012)

Ya brother go introduce yourself. Tell us a little about yourself and stats.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2012)

Smitty06960 said:


> Hey im new here and i was looking into a cycle from pinnacle test e only. I was sent by rowdybrad. Anyone want to help me with prices



You should be more concerned with running a healthy, proper cycle... not so much prices.


----------



## Smitty06960 (Aug 1, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Ya brother go introduce yourself. Tell us a little about yourself and stats.



Im 25 i weigh 160 lbs and im really skinny. Ive been lifting for 3 years serious. I was looking at a test e only cycle for 12 weeks 500 mg and nolva and clomid after.  I want to add strength and size


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

You're going to want to invest in a good diet plan bro. I know you may think it's all good, but spongy is very inexpensive and will gt you gaining BIG.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2012)

Smitty06960 said:


> Im 25 i weigh 160 lbs and im really skinny. Ive been lifting for 3 years serious. I was looking at a test e only cycle for 12 weeks 500 mg and nolva and clomid after.  I want to add strength and size



Steroids won't do shit for you. Listen to rowdy. You gotta learn to eat...

Say you put on 10lbs from the cycle. You won't keep any of it since you don't know how to eat. Work on that for a couple years.


----------



## HH (Aug 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You should be more concerned with running a healthy, proper cycle... not so much prices.



^^amen to that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2012)

Not flaming you Smitty... Just the straight deal. Its simply how steroids and muscle works. Gotta eat to keep the lean mass. Its living tissue and must be fed.  Didn't want you to think I'm just being a dick. How about you hit the diet section of the forum, post up a weeks worth of food you've eaten - so post 1 week from today. And I mean every damn thing you eat and its quantity ie 4oz chicken, 1 cup rice and so on...  Let us tweak you from there. You'll put on size fast from food alone. Then, once you've gotten comfortable shoveling groceries down your gullet, we'll help you get juiced up and fuckin swole as shit.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 1, 2012)

Smitty we are here to help you brother!!

 Get that diet in check then jump on the test.

 If you disagree and want to go straight for the test against our advice  then so be it and we will help you plan the best cycle possible. Still going to push that diet heavy and hard on you my friend.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 1, 2012)

Steroids without a good diet = most of gains to the drain....


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2012)

Yea, Bro at 160 you should invest in learning about your diet.  Bet you'd gain 10lbs in no time.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree - my first cycle was wasted because i did not know how to eat. 

Then last year i dieted down, and over the last six months i've put on 20 pounds of muscle all through eating right and no gear. Im starting a cycle now, but i can tell you - food is the ultimate steroid - get your diet in order - and you will grow. 

All the gear in the world wont help you grow if you are putting crap down your mouth. Whats your diet plan look like?


----------



## Jada (Aug 1, 2012)

diet is the key! hit spongy up!


----------



## Smitty06960 (Aug 1, 2012)

I know you think i dont eat enough but I really do I eat about 3,000 calories right now and 1 g of protein per body pound. I just have a fast metabolism. Once im on the gear I plan to up my calories to 4000.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 1, 2012)

Smitty06960 said:


> I know you think i dont eat enough but I really do I eat about 3,000 calories right now and 1 g of protein per body pound. I just have a fast metabolism. Once im on the gear I plan to up my calories to 4000.



 Smitty, I want you to think of building a house. What happens if the foundation is not big enough for the house or strong enough to hold that house up?

 It will come crashing down sooner rather than later, right?  Well with steroids it is similar in the sense that if you do not have a solid foundation it will be very difficult for your body to retain the steroid induced gains post cycle.

 I just want you to be fully aware of that aspect.

 Since your mind is made up to go ahead and cycleregardless, lets explore what cycle might be best for you in your current situation. 

 Testosterone, any type, at 500mg per week for 12-14 weeks. Due to the fact that you don't have a big base I might even extend that first cycle as far as 16 weeks to ensure that your body has at least a little time to adapt to the new weighty and possibly hold on to some of it post cycle.

 Do you know about AI's and estrogen control during the cycle?

 How about PCT?


----------



## Smitty06960 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes i was planning on running test e 500 mg a week for 12 weeks and 2 weeks after last pin im going to take nolva and clomid

Nolva 40/40/20/20
Clomid 50/50/50/50


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2012)

Smitty06960 said:


> I know you think i dont eat enough but I really do I eat about 3,000 calories right now and 1 g of protein per body pound. I just have a fast metabolism. Once im on the gear I plan to up my calories to 4000.



Every skinny kid gives the same response as this. We don't "think" you don't eat enough... We KNOW you don't by your weight. 4k won't be enough either. 3k calories for me is a cut and I'll be hungry as hell and moody and weak.

If you wanna get big you need to eat to grow first then add gear. Food comes first. if you are adding new variables all at once you'll never find a winning formula. Is it the food or gear making you swell? Who knows! Only way you'll find out is when you lose all your gains come PCT


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2012)

POB is right. You need to learn to force feed yourself now.

For years i trained and trained and never put weight on. The issue was not enough protein. I had to look at my diet and switch out a lot of other things that were healthy for more protein.  Now i have to force feed myself to get in the required grams of protein and its still a struggle. There are days i would rather barf than have another shake.

Whether you are going to use gear or not doesn't really matter - we're all trying to tell you to force yourself to eat more.

Dont wait for the gear to drive up your appetite - that wont really happen and you wont get the result you want. If you can't put enough food in your mouth its like having a V8 car and only running on two cylinders.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Smitty, I want you to think of building a house. What happens if the foundation is not big enough for the house or strong enough to hold that house up?
> 
> It will come crashing down sooner rather than later, right?  Well with steroids it is similar in the sense that if you do not have a solid foundation it will be very difficult for your body to retain the steroid induced gains post cycle.
> 
> ...



Ez explore this with me for a minute.

What if he ran more of a trt dose to minimize losses at the end? Say 250mg per week??? It will help him understand the underlying fault with his eating, but give him a taste of how powerful these drugs are. And save him some bucks that he is ultimately going to waste anyway. Maybe even reduce the impact on his endocrine system long term...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2012)

smitty listen to the bros they know this game and helped many skinny kids get jacked.If you cant grow natty forget about gear


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ez explore this with me for a minute.
> 
> What if he ran more of a trt dose to minimize losses at the end? Say 250mg per week??? It will help him understand the underlying fault with his eating, but give him a taste of how powerful these drugs are. And save him some bucks that he is ultimately going to waste anyway. Maybe even reduce the impact on his endocrine system long term...



This is not a bad idea. I made some great gains on my trt dose.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 1, 2012)

I want some of you guys to understand something. If a newbie gets on here with some ideas that are not right, flaming them calling them skinny and things like that isn't going to do squat to help that person! what will happen is they will jut go to some other board where it is all about helping the sponsor make bread off newbies and maybe end up with some tragic advice, like running 600mg tren with dbol for a first run. You follow me guys?

 So how do we help a newbie to see the light when their mind is made up? when I started cycling nobody would have been able to stop me. My mind was set.  So lets do the right thing and try to discourage it and explain why if we feel it is wrong but lets go about it the right way so iot is us that can end up helping and guiding the newbies instead of some money driven place who could give a crap about them or their health.

 So smitty is set on a test cycle!  let him run it at the standard newbie dosage. If he can't hold his gains he will be like damn, the fellas were right and then listen to us a little more next cycle. At the end of the day the dmg done will just be him not keeping some gains.

 So lets keep that in mind guys. Remember thge key to any sites success is in the newbies.

 They ask the questions, they need the guidance, they are the new fuel that keeps a board burning and from dying out.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 1, 2012)

Smitty06960 said:


> I know you think i dont eat enough but I really do I eat about 3,000 calories right now and 1 g of protein per body pound. I just have a fast metabolism. Once im on the gear I plan to up my calories to 4000.



If you're not gaining on 3000 cals then up if to 4000 BEFORE you cycle. You'll gain. Once you stop gaining up it to 4500. You'll gain more. That's what we mean by you're not eating enough. And eating as in whole foods, not 3 shakes and 3 meals. Try 6 meals and 1 shake. People start eating like a horse on cycle, then jump off cycle and stop eating an lose gains. We can't all be wrong can we?


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi bro, I am going to give you the best advice I can. What, if anything, you do with what I say is up to you.

Eat at minimum 180grams a day of protein. Shoot for 240 grams a day. 
Increase you daily intake by 500 calories to gain 1 pound (Max) per week. Eat more to gain more. 
Lift heavy with low reps. 
Are you working out TOO MUCH? A lot of us do bro.
If you are doing more than 60 min/week of cardio back off to 60. 
Eat cottage cheese, peanut butter and a few mixed nuts before bed.
Wait on the test as long as you can. Wait until you have gained and established a lifestyle/routine that is making you grow. At some point after doing that you will hit a wall. When you hit the wall, run the test. 

Test is not going to make you big brother. In fact, gear is behind diet, sleep, hydration, routine in building who you are going to become.

Every man here is telling you the same thing. Please stick around and keep us updated but believe us first and let us help you get a diet together that will allow for muscle growth before you get in to the gear. 

For example: what is your post workout meal? Are you feeding your muscles within the first 30 minutes after your workout? Are you immediately giving them easily digest able protein and BCAAs?  There is a lot more that MUST be done if you want too put on muscle than just running gear bro. 

I am glad to see you hear and hope you will stay and learn from all these great bros here. You are about to embark on a never ending journey my friend... and it begins with the first step.... and that step is diet/nutrition. 

Keep us posted and best of luck!


----------



## creekrat (Aug 2, 2012)

Smitty06960 said:


> I know you think i dont eat enough but I really do I eat about 3,000 calories right now and 1 g of protein per body pound. I just have a fast metabolism. Once im on the gear I plan to up my calories to 4000.



If you have a high metabolism and you're not gaining anymore then up your intake now but with clean foods. I can eat 4000 calories that's good clean calories and maintain or slightly gain or eat 3000 crappy calories loaded with complex sugars and carbs and the wrong fats and blow up like a freakin blimp.  It's not just what but also how you eat.  Listen to these guys,and lady. Put together they are like freakin Yoda!  Haha


----------



## jape34 (Aug 4, 2012)

hey guys kind of the same question im 22 about 5'11 218 lbs been working out serious for 4 1/2 years now diet is good i ran winni test prop  a while back before i hurt my shoulder bad looking to run tren ace 100mg EOD 1-12 weeks var 50mg ED test prop 100mg EOD and im unsure of pct any input?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

jape34 said:


> hey guys kind of the same question im 22 about 5'11 218 lbs been working out serious for 4 1/2 years now diet is good i ran winni test prop  a while back before i hurt my shoulder bad looking to run tren ace 100mg EOD 1-12 weeks var 50mg ED test prop 100mg EOD and im unsure of pct any input?



jape open your own thread brotha and will get some answers...


----------



## Jada (Aug 4, 2012)

hey jape y not introduce ur self first


----------

